# tactical .308



## soka04 (Apr 25, 2007)

thank you everyone for your help in my previous post. after more research, i'm considering the tikka t3 tactical in 308. any info or experience with this particular rifle? 20" or 24" barrel for long range target shooting? and what can i expect for a maximum effective range with that caliber and still be accurate? i hear it groups 0.5 MOA (what is "MOA") @ 100yards? i guess thats good? thanks again!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

soka04 said:


> thank you everyone for your help in my previous post. after more research, i'm considering the tikka t3 tactical in 308. any info or experience with this particular rifle? 20" or 24" barrel for long range target shooting? and what can i expect for a maximum effective range with that caliber and still be accurate? i hear it groups 0.5 MOA (what is "MOA") @ 100yards? i guess thats good? thanks again!


1 MOA @ 100 yards is 1 inch, so in a 1 MOA group all shots are grouped within 1 inch.

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'd reconsider your choice. Try out one of these bad boys.....

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/ ... /336C.aspx

It shoots 0.5 minute of deer!  It's "tactical" alright! Have you ever noticed that anything with the word "tactical" in it automatically jacks the price up 13-14 hundred bucks. :lol:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Since you decided to buy in .30 caliber, I really think the 308 is a good choice.
For a target/hunting rifle though this would be my choice.
A barrel length of 20 vs 24", depending on load of course, would be a minuscule handicap in regards to velocity.








*BTW*...all 700's have excellent adjustable triggers.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

soka04,

What do you consider "long range"? Is it 400yds, 600yds, 800yds, 1000yds, etc.? For 600yds and less the 20" barrel would do great. For 800yds - 1000+ Yds you're better off going with a 24"-26"

The Rem 700 P is a good weapon, I have one and know of a few others that own them also, they group well with factory ammo, but so much better with hand loaded stuff. Right out of the box with some federal GMM in 168g SMK's it was grouping .5" or less at 100yds. With handloads the group side goes down to .2-.3" some less, some more. If you can get your hands on a 700 P with a R5 barrel made by Rock River Arms with the polygonal rifling, i've heard they shoot like a dream. but the standard barrel shoots great also. 

Good luck on your choice.
xdeano


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

xdeano said:


> . If you can get your hands on a 700 P with a R5 barrel made by Rock River Arms with the polygonal rifling, i've heard they shoot like a dream.


CRIPES!! How are those of us who know what we're looking for ever supposed to get a deal if you let the cat out of the bag!!?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sorry H,  :lol: the R5 barrel is the way to go with the polygonal barrel. I wish i would have know more about the R5 before i bought mine. But i'm not complaining, the standard barrel is shooting great for me now. Maybe once i shoot this barrel out, they'll have some grand new barrel to stick on that will shoot even better. 

xdeano


----------



## soka04 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks xdeano but i live in good ol southern california and ARs were taken off the menu a while ago. theres a breach loading version thats california legal but its hardly worth it in my opinion. no detatchable mag?! useless. anyways, ive decided to go with the tikka t3 tactical topped with a leupold 4.5-14x50mm TMR scope. its a bit out of the price range that i started with but im not complaining. ive also decided itll be strictly target. (if and when i go hunting, ill get myself another firearm.) im in the ten day waiting period for california firearm purchases and now ive got yet another question. what ammo do i use? what does everyone out ther like best? my local ranges farthest target is 750yrds so i wont be shooting past that. mostly 300-500yrds. 168grn? 175? which manufacturer? not into reloads right now. thanks for the help!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

175s are better past 600 or so. I'd go with those in either GMM or Black Hills.

These work pretty good in my rifle: http://amballistics.com/
Although they don't shoot quite as well as GMMs they are alot cheaper. You can pick them up for around 20 bucks a box (5 box min.) I can't remember what a case cost but it was even better of course. Give them a call, their number is on the site.

Consider yourself lucky you have a range that goes out that far! Even if it is in the land of "fruits and nuts." :wink: What part of So. Cal. are you in? I was stationed on Pendleton for a while and lived in Vista. :beer:

Edited to add: You should try both 168s and 175s. You may find that your rifle may shoot one better than the other. I would consider a big difference between the two rare from 0-600. Good luck and post some pics. once you get her all set up. :beer:

Didn't like my Marlin idea huh? :wink: :lol:


----------



## soka04 (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry jiffy but im not a big fan of lever action. im 27 and i guess im all over that sleek, sexy look and feel of that tikka tactical.

i live in santa clarita, 2hrs from san diego, 45min from los angeles, and 5 minutes from magic moutain. you nailed it with the "fruits and nuts." how long ago were you here in southern california and where are you now?

im still learning how to use these forums and i dont know how to post pictures. please get back to me and ill get some together in about two weeks when she arrives home. thanks buddy. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I was down there from 94ish to 96ish, between various deployments. I'm back in North Dakota now (West Fargo) and don't plan on leaving anytime soon! 8)

Here's my baby:


----------



## soka04 (Apr 25, 2007)

now thats beautiful... better than any lever action. (no offense) so okay.. i still need a bipod and scope rings. any recommendations? solid or swivling head on the bipod? harris? and what scope do you have mounted on that beauty? that leupold i mentioned isnt purchased, just ordered. sorry for all the questions. i figure i should get advise from a shooter and not a salesman/shooter.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I shoot with a Harris S series. I personally think the S series is the only way to fly unless you are always going to shoot off level ground.

You may want to look at a different brand as Harris thinks they are using gold to make their bipods. I bought mine when they where about $70. OH the HAPPY TIMES.

Chuck Norris can win a game of Monopoly without owning any property.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey thanks!! I wish I had more time to shoot it. I have WAY to many irons in the fire so to speak. IMO don't even mess around! Get a Harris and never look back! I would suggest this one:

http://triadtactical.com/?mainURL=/stor ... d_leg.html

Also invest in one of these:

http://triadtactical.com/?mainURL=/stor ... d-Loc.html

Leupold makes a damn good scope. IMO you can't go wrong with a Leupy. Unless you can afford one of these: :wink:

http://www.nightforceoptics.com/?catid= ... 71fb227482

I have a 5.5-22x56mm mil-dot reticle on my rifle. All Nightforce scopes come will illuminated reticles standard, its not an option. They are becoming VERY popular with the tactical/competion communities. I love mine!

It is held on with Warne tactical rings:

http://web.mac.com/warnemounts/iWeb/War ... Rings.html

These are two other outstanding options:

http://www.schmidtbender.com/scopes_pol ... sman.shtml

http://usoptics.com/index.php?page=military

These scopes will cost you. IMO there is no compromise when it comes to optics! :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh yeah, how could I forget this one, it is my favorite. Yes there are "better" scopes but sometimes nostalgia is everything. :wink: One day I WILL have an M40A1 made and this scope will have a home on it. I mean HOW DARE YOU put anything but on an A1!

Then I'll have to figure out which bank to rob so I can pay for them...... :lol:

http://unertloptics.com/scopes2.aspx?scc=UNERTL-10X

US Optics also makes a "spin off":

http://usoptics.com/product.php?partnumber=MST-100

You want to see a bunch SWEET A$$ M40s? (I drool everyday at this thread)

http://www.snipershide.net/forum/ubbthr ... =1&fpart=1

Enjoy!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

haha those "i wana be a sniper" gun make me laugh :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

caribukiller said:


> haha those "i wana be a sniper" gun make me laugh :lol:


What?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You may not want to start something you can't finish. :eyeroll: Keep your uneducated drivel to yourself or spew it to someone you can compete with. You haven't a clue!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Soka04, 
the Rem 700P w/R5 barrel is a bolt gun and is still legal in Ca. if you can find one, if not the standard is an awsome buy and shoot great.  The 4.5-14x50 Leupold Mark 4 is a great scope, the TMR reticle is very nice, that is the exact same scope setup i have on mine. I bought it from Liberty Optics out of Florida. It was the cheapest place that i could find in the states. Scott's a great guy. The price was a bit over a $100. less than anyone, even after shipping. If your looking for a NF he'll have them too.

Phone: 352-572-1469 (leave message if I don't answer, I'll holler back)
Home: 352-401-9296 (6:00 - 9:00 p.m. EST only, please.)
Fax: 763-431-5015
Email: [email protected]

Jiffy, Nice post on the weapons on snipershide. very nice. I wouldn't mind having one of those USOptics scopes.

xdeano


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

mark 4 for $100? wow I'll take ten.


----------



## soka04 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks xdeano for the advice, ill look up liberty optics. and thank you for the insane amount of info jiffy. those a1's are damn nice. i WISH i could afford any of those scopes you introduced to me but they will have to wait a few more months so i can save up for one of them and a rig to put it on. hey... check out this weblink for some more bad-a$$ pictures im sure you'll drool over. (unless you already frequent the site) :beer:

http://www.snipercentral.com/forums/vie ... php?t=8461

ill get some pictures up soon


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:lol: Savage Rookie, sorry that was a sentance fragment, i should have added a ,. Heck if they were that cheap, well they'd be called TrashCo. 

xdeano


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

xdeano said:


> :lol: Savage Rookie, sorry that was a sentance fragment, i should have added a ,. Heck if they were that cheap, well they'd be called TrashCo.
> 
> xdeano


Now quit making fun of huntin1's favorite scope...... 

soka04,

Yes, I mill around on that site a little. I've seen those.....its not fair man!  :lol:

I spend more time on the hide beings I consider that the premier site of that sort.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:lol:

xdeano


----------



## AwakeNJ (Apr 29, 2007)

For ONE the Police version shown above is a rip off for variuos reasions. The Remington 700ss R5 is the civilian version with a greater turn ration in the barrel. It is more accurate however its Stainless so not exactly taticaly sound hahahaha. You can simply use muffler paint or if you feel up to it go to a site called DURACOAT and you can buy the paint in various tatical colors and still hold the same type coating ( actually better) than the police version. Ohh and by the way the R5 comes with a HS Percisioin stock with an aluminium bedding block


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

well as far as i know the R5 barrel has a 1/11.27" twist ratio, (286mm), and the edges of the lands were sligthly rounded to reduce friction. . the standard barrel is 1/12". the R5 also have a 24" barrel vs the 26" on the standard P.

The 700p also has an aircraft-grade aluminum bedding block that runs the entire lenght of the receiver. H-S Precision® composite stock reinforced with Du Pont Kevlar and fiberglass. Just to let you know. 

The SS would be another way to go though to get the R5 barrel. 
xdeano


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I found another place for factory ammo: http://www.ammoman.com/index.htm


----------



## soka04 (Apr 25, 2007)

xdeano, i've called your buddy scott a few times and i can't get in contact with him. i've looked in numerous places and with local distributors and i cant seem to find anyone who has that leupold scope in stock. if a website says they have it, i call and they say they dont. natchezss, cabela, midwayusa, turners, everyone has they same ending. the model number is 60000, and its the illuminated one. could you find out if your buddy might pull some strings? or is there anywhere anyone else can think of that i might find it? the ten days are up and i've got a rifle with no scope still!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll do my best tomorrow to get him. have you tried to email him? You can also go to http://snipersparadise.com and look under the SP Vendors tab for Liberty Optics, just type him a message
[email protected]

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

soka04, I got a hold of him. PM sent. 
xdeano


----------



## soka04 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks xdeano! thats about $200 less than i've found it for shipped and the place doesnt have any in stock right now. hopefully he gets back to me soon.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Did you leave a message on his phone? He is usually very prompt about answering. I'm glad that i could have directed you in the best direction 

xdeano


----------



## soka04 (Apr 25, 2007)

xdeano, scott finally got back to me and he's pushin an IOR scope saying that it is by far superior in straight comparison to the leupold. he said both are excellent but the IOR is dollar for dollar better and superior in performance. any thoughts or experience? jiffy... any help?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The high dollar IOR's are very good scopes. The only thing that i have a problem with is warranty. If you run a leupold scope over with your truck they'll take it back no questions asked and give you a new one. In the past years, i'm not sure if they fixed the issue with the management with IOR, but they didn't want to help with anything. That was the deciding factor when i bought my leupold. If anything it would be a fightout over the leupold and Nightforce for me. I think my next scope will be a NF, just because i'd like to try something new. They have excellent service also.

Was the IOR that he suggested more or less or about the same as the leupold? Hard decision.

Jiffy, you have anything on them? Or anyone else. 
xdeano


----------



## soka04 (Apr 25, 2007)

scott told me management for IOR still sucks. HE himself warrenties IOR's for a year and will send a new one (not send it in to be fixed) if need be. and the price is at 900. i've found that the nightforce scopes have rave reviews but they're running 1500 and thats a bit more than i wanna spend on this application. i think ill side with leupold simply for a near flawless rep from anyone i talk to and scotts offered 1000 for it shipped. (Mark4 4.5-14x50mm LR/T M1 illuminated TMR) that seems to be an outstanding price for it considering everywhere else is asking 1250 before tax and shipping. check back and ill get some pics up.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry man I don't have any experience with IOR. I can't say either way. You won't go wrong with that Lupy though. They are a DAMN good scope. :beer:

ppppsssst.....don't tell Horsager but I like my Nightforce better. :wink: :lol: :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Soka04,
I really wish that IOR did have better management, they offer a great product. You really have to look at that one year warrent with both eyes wide open. If it is going to go bad it won't be that first year.  It'll be the 366th day, like everything else. :lol: The IOR glass is crystal clear though. It comes down to how luck do you think you are?

The nightforce is a bit more, but the scope is bomb proof, but then so is the Leupold. I was told when i was looking at scopes, "buy once, cry once". The USARMY is deploying Leupold, the USMC is using S&B, if i recall correctly.

Scott won't stear you into a scope that is more expensive than the one you want. He's a good guy, he'll stear you in the right direction. And he's fast, If i remember right i had my scope on my deck in 4 days, it was the longest 4 days. But that is pretty fast from FL to ND.

xdeano


----------

